# ESV Study Bible contributors



## SolaScriptura (Mar 9, 2009)

I got my wife the ESV Study Bible for her birthday. I was tired of her calling me saying things like, "You've got three commentaries for this book... which is the best one?" "where can I find this or that?"
and she never wanted to sit and learn how to use Bibleworks or Logos.

So. Now maybe I can have some peace! 

Anyway, I got her the ESV Study Bible and the contributors looked pretty good. 

I was surprised by the presence of one of the contributors and by the absence of one:

I was surprised to see Dr. Grant Osbourne's name. He was/is the NT editor for the NLT, and a big proponent of dynamic equivilance. Further, he's an egalitarian and Arminian. (He's the token guy up at TEDS.) 

Granted, he is a true gentleman and one of the most patient and gracious men I've ever met - How many men would let his son-in-law and a couple of his friends borrow the family car for a fishing trip and then NOT blow a gasket when it came back reeking of baked worms, fish guts and mud? 

But anyway, I was surprised to see his name listed.


I was equally surprised to NOT see DA Carson's name mentioned anywhere. I mean, let's face it... whether or not this status is warranted is one thing, but the fact of the matter is he is probably THE preeminent evangelical NT scholar alive today. I would have thought that in their quest to be seen as really credible that they would have found a way to woo him into some sort of involvement or endorsement.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2009)

Despite being complementarian, D.A. Carson is a big defender of the TNIV as well as dynamic equivalence in translation in general so perhaps that had something to do with it. Carson's arguments in favor of gender neutral translation were dealt with at some length in Wayne Grudem and Vern Poythress' book against gender neutral translation. Given Grudem's position as the General Editor of the ESV Study Bible, it would probably have been somewhat surprising to see Carson involved even though no doubt he could made some excellent contributions. 

Amazon.com: The TNIV and the Gender-Neutral Bible Controversy: Wayne Grudem, Vern Poythress: Books

Amazon.com: The Inclusive-Language Debate: A Plea for Realism: D. A. Carson: Books

Dr. Thomas Schreiner may not be on the D.A. Carson level but he is quite the NT scholar himself, as I'm sure you're aware as a Southern grad.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 9, 2009)

Carson is already slated for at least three major commentaries (revision of the Matthew commentary, plus one on Hebrews and one on Revelation). I'm sure that he could not possibly add yet another project to his plate.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 9, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> Carson is already slated for at least three major commentaries (revision of the Matthew commentary, plus one on Hebrews and one on Revelation). I'm sure that he could not possibly add yet another project to his plate.



Will the revision of his Matthew commentary be a part of the EBC or will it with a different series?

Do you know when his volumes on Hebrews and Revelation will be available, and with which series?


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 9, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Carson is already slated for at least three major commentaries (revision of the Matthew commentary, plus one on Hebrews and one on Revelation). I'm sure that he could not possibly add yet another project to his plate.
> ...



His Matthew revision will be part of the EBC revised edition. Hebrews is going to be in the BECNT series (Baker Exegetical Commentary), and Revelation is in the Pillar series. That's the current plan, at least.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool. Any estimated/approximate dates?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 9, 2009)

A close friend of Dr Carson's, Peter O'Brien is bringing out a commentary on Hebrews as well.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 9, 2009)

Pilgrim said:


> Despite being complementarian, D.A. Carson is a big defender of the TNIV as well as dynamic equivalence in translation in general so perhaps that had something to do with it.



Chris - I realize that Carson defends dynamic equivalence. But so does Osbourne... and he's an egalitarian to boot!

-----Added 3/9/2009 at 02:12:03 EST-----



Stephen L Smith said:


> A close friend of Dr Carson's, Peter O'Brien is bringing out a commentary on Hebrews as well.



That's so cool... I wonder whose will come out first!


----------

